# Proposed privately funded 50 mph Maglev for Orlando



## afigg (Dec 18, 2012)

According to this Orlando Sentinel article "MetroPlan approves float-on-air train for South Orange", the Orlando planning agency has given tentative approval to a project to build a maglev train to connect the Orlando convention center to the airport. For $315 million by someone who does not have a currently working prototype. Ok, sure why not? I find this whole story rather odd. And the chances of a successful working transit system in this case pretty close to nil.

Some excerpts from the article:



> A privately financed, futuristic train that would link the convention center with Orlando International Airport was tentatively approved Wednesday by Metro Orlando's main planning agency."I think this is great. From our standpoint, this is just the start," said Tony Morris, president of American Maglev Technology.





> •Approval from the Florida Department of Transportation that the elevated-track system using unusual technology would work as promised. The two-car train relies on electrified magnets to lift it inches off the track to be propelled on a column of air.
> 
> •Winning agreements from Orlando, the Greater Orlando Aviation Authority, Orange County, the Orlando Orange County Expressway Authority and FDOT for free use of land each agency owns.


My favorite piece is this. His company does not have a working prototype or technology demonstrator and the board voted 17-0 in favor? Got to be some backroom or under the table deals going on here.



> Officials have been skeptical of Morris because he has yet to build or operate a commercially viable train, although he has a short test track operating in Powder Springs, Ga., outside Atlanta.
> 
> But he failed with two attempts to get his maglev train to work in Volusia County during the mid-1990s and at Old Dominion University in Virginia in 2001.


----------



## TimePeace (Dec 18, 2012)

Hmm... what was it P.T. Barnum said?


----------



## TCRT (Dec 18, 2012)

There is a precedent for this sort of thing, albeit with smaller passenger volumes:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linimo



afigg said:


> My favorite piece is this. His company does not have a working prototype or technology demonstrator and the board voted 17-0 in favor? Got to be some backroom or under the table deals going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help but think of the Springfield Monorail:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEZjzsnPhnw


----------

